# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Family Vacation in Rameswaram & Some Good Hotels in Rameswaram

## mano133

Located in Tamil Nadu, Rameswaram is admired as one of the most sanctimonious destinations for pilgrimage is India. It is not only stacked with graceful and grand temples but is also regarded as the corridor of faith and spirituality. The destination celebrated for its exquisite architecture and glorious corridors calls for a sure shot Rameswaram family vacation. There are plenty of hotels in Rameswaram that are suitable to various tastes and budgets. 


Rameswaram hotels

----------

